# Android - "alt-tab" equivalent ?



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2012)

Being wary of limited processor power, battery life, and things that cost money to run when away from WIFI, I repeatedly find myself using Task Manager's  "Kill All" function - which is a pain when I'm running things designed to monitor battery usage and call charges ...

There always seem to be loads of processes running - some apps don't have an obvious "off" button.

Also, I'll do a web search, wander off to retune the web radio, and have no way of getting back to what I just searched for ...

I also can't find out how to launch a web browser from bookmarks.


----------



## newbie (Jan 29, 2012)

most advice seems to be don't bother task killing, let the OS take care of it. If you look at the battery usage stats the % used by processes is tiny.  Personally I've never used a Kill All function and have no idea where to find it.

Juice Defender also helps improve battery life rather well. And finally, one of they key things about getting an Android phone rather than an iphone is that you can buy a spare battery for about a fiver.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2012)

Hold down the home key for a couple of seconds, brings up the last 8 tasks you had running.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hold down the home key for a couple of seconds, brings up the last 8 tasks you had running.


Brilliant.!

Thanks !

I worked out most of the other stuff by accident, but this one stumped me..


----------



## grit (Jan 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Being wary of limited processor power, battery life, and things that cost money to run when away from WIFI, I repeatedly find myself using Task Manager's "Kill All" function - which is a pain when I'm running things designed to monitor battery usage and call charges ...
> 
> There always seem to be loads of processes running - some apps don't have an obvious "off" button.
> 
> ...



Dont use a task killer, it can cause problems and would provide any benefits.


----------

